# Russian Tortoise snotty nose



## CaptainPugwash'sMum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello! Just wondering if anyone has any advise regarding a sneezing Russian Tortoise with bubbles coming from his nose? He's eating as usual (mixed leaves, weeds and twice weekly baby food with calcium mixed in) and his temperatures are 80-100 during the day and 70ish overnight. Weeing and pooing as normal and enjoying daily soaks. Bit quieter than normal, and breathing seems fine. He went outside last week for the first time (we live in rainy arctic Manchester but we had a few unusually warm days) he didn't seem too upset, and was quite interested in watching a ladybird walking past. Considering taking him to the vets but last time we went (just for a check-up when we first got him) he hated it and wouldn't open his mouth so the vet could look at him. Any thoughts? By the way - he's currently tucking into baby food like he's not eaten in a week! (which he has)


----------



## Laurie (Apr 6, 2012)

It sounds like an upper respiratory infection. He needs to go to a vet ASAP. In the meantime, you should make sure to keep him warm.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree. A trip to the vets is in order to get this checked out. He will probably need a course of antibiotics to clear it. It's best to catch this asap.

Ashleigh Vet Centre is listed by the BVZS (British Veterinary Zoological Society) as probably your nearest practice specialising in exotics.


----------



## CaptainPugwash'sMum (Apr 6, 2012)

That is our vet - closed today (Good Friday) so will have to hang on :-(


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 6, 2012)

CaptainPugwash said:


> That is our vet - closed today (Good Friday) so will have to hang on :-(


It says on their website that they're open on Sundays and Bank Holidays from 10-11am and on Saturdays from 8.30-11am.

I'd give them a ring first thing tomorrow and see if you can be squeezed in.

In the mean time, bump up the ambient temp to 30C ish even at night if you can.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 6, 2012)

CaptainPugwash said:


> Hello! Just wondering if anyone has any advise regarding a sneezing Russian Tortoise with bubbles coming from his nose? He's eating as usual (mixed leaves, weeds and twice weekly baby food with calcium mixed in) and his temperatures are 80-100 during the day and 70ish overnight. Weeing and pooing as normal and enjoying daily soaks. Bit quieter than normal, and breathing seems fine. He went outside last week for the first time (we live in rainy arctic Manchester but we had a few unusually warm days) he didn't seem too upset, and was quite interested in watching a ladybird walking past. Considering taking him to the vets but last time we went (just for a check-up when we first got him) he hated it and wouldn't open his mouth so the vet could look at him. Any thoughts? By the way - he's currently tucking into baby food like he's not eaten in a week! (which he has)



Runny noses can be caused by a variety of factors, and depending on the cause, may or may not be serious. Is there a chance he contracted something from another turtle?

You described the conditions in your pen, but I have a couple questions. Do you mean the basking spot sometimes gets as low as 80*F? If so, then that is much too cool. Tortoises like Russians require ambient temperatures in the 70s to low 80s during the day, with a hot spot of 95-100*F all day long. At night, they prefer temperatures in the 60s, although low 70s is acceptable.

It almost sounds like your guy has decent ambient temperatures, but inadequate temperatures for digesting his food and keeping his immune system in optimal condition. His runny nose could be caused by something as simple as dust in the enclosure, or something as serious as a bacterial or viral infection. Did your guy develop his runny nose after coming out of hibernation? If so, he could just be having trouble warming up now in the spring, which can cause upper respiratory distress, or a minor infection.

What substrate does your tortoise have? Is it very dry and dusty? If so, this could be causing the runny nose.

How long has he had this? Getting his temperatures right might be all that's needed to restore him to perfect health. Actually, in the short run, he might need particularly warm ambient and nighttime temperatures to recover, and then proper temperatures thereafter. If provided with some warm daily baths, including carrot food baby baths, he might recover on his own.

A trip to the vet might be necessary, but it might not, depending on what's causing the runny nose and how serious it is. My male Russian tortoise made a complete recovery from post-hibernation illness (including runny nose) within 3 weeks after receiving only the TLC approach outlined above (see the thread, "Swollen Eyes After Hibernation"). Getting a better handle on why he developed this condition will help you resolve it more easily.


----------



## CaptainPugwash'sMum (Apr 6, 2012)

Answer machine at vets - emergencies only. Captain Pugwash is quite young (shell 8 x 7 cm, 115g) so hasn't hibernated. He's perked up lovely this afternoon - had a good explore and eaten his dandelion and lettuce leaves. His substrate is small wood chippings which I spray with water twice a week, basking temp 100 dagrees, ambient temp 80-90 degrees with night time temp of about 70 degrees (heat pad which he doesn't always sleep on, but sometimes burrows under!). Not snotty at the moment, seems to be in the mornings more. I'm thinking about changing his vivarium to a tortoise table but not sure how to manage this safely as he can escape from the vivarium even with the doors closed (smart little guy) so scared that he'll escape and fall from a table. What type of table would be safest with 2 children in the house? (worried about the children being able to touch the heat lamp) and what type would last him into adulthood? Thought I'd got everything right for my cute little guy, but doubting it all now :-(


----------



## dmmj (Apr 6, 2012)

The best way to escape proof a tortoise table is to cap the corners, that would cut out most if not all escape attempts.


----------

